# What are you reading?



## beej6 (Jul 23, 2006)

Leaving aside the Bible & its associated commentaries for daily Bible study/devotionals, what's on your current reading list? 

I tend to be scattered, starting and stopping books seemingly randomly at times. But my current list is

J Gresham Machen, _Christianity & Liberalism_
David Chilton, _The Days of Vengeance_
_The Missing Manual: iPod & iTunes_ (4th ed.)

I just finished Cornelis Venema's _The Promise of the Future._

[Edited on 7-24-2006 by beej6]


----------



## polemic_turtle (Jul 24, 2006)

Seems to be a common ailment, brother; we get so many books and start them all, but have trouble finishing any of them. Why? Because we've got new books! 

I'm reading "Gill and Hypercalvinism" by Curt Daniel, bits of Baxter's "Christian Directory", and "Charity and Its Fruits" by Edwards.


----------



## Philip A (Jul 24, 2006)

I just finished Tolstoy's _War and Peace_. I try to alternate regularly between good classical works of literature and theological reading.

For the moment, I am reading:

Lewis Bevans Schenck, _The Presbyterian Doctrine of Children in the Covenant_
Sundry Ministers of London, _The Divine Right of Church Government_
Hughes Oliphant Old, _Patristic Roots of Reformed Worship_
C. S. Lewis, _An Experiment in Criticism_

Today was a good Lord's Day, I got a great deal more reading (per day) done than I have in a number of months.

On deck (which can change at any moment):

Dante _The Divine Comedy_
Huges Oliphant Old, _The Shaping of the Reformed Baptismal Rite in the Sixteenth Century_
James Bannerman, _The Church of Christ_
James Durham, _Treatise Concering Scandal_


----------



## beej6 (Jul 24, 2006)

ah, Philip, "on deck" I have a whole list as well. 

And I forgot to mention that I'm also making my way through _CPJ2._


----------



## Puritanhead (Jul 24, 2006)

*Barely Started*
_Turn Neither to the Right Nor to the Left: A Thinking Christian´s Guide to Politics and Public Policy_ by D. Eric Schansberg.

*Almost Finished*
_Black Gold Strangehold: The Myth of Scarcity and the Politics of Oil_ by Jerome R. Corsi, Ph.D. and Craig R. Smith

_The Myth of a Christian Nation: How the Quest for Political Power Is Destroying the Church_ by Gregory A. Boyd

_The German Way of War_ by Robert M. Citino

_The Lost Soul of American Protestantism_ by D.G. Hart

*Finished Not Long Ago*
_Impostor: How George W. Bush Bankrupted America and Betrayed the Reagan Legacy_ by Bruce Bartlett (see my InternetPundit.com review)

_Whatever It Takes : Illegal Immigration, Border Security and the War on Terror_ by Rep. J.D. Hayworth

[Edited on 7-24-2006 by Puritanhead]


----------



## Puritanhead (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beej6_
> I tend to be scattered, starting and stopping books seemingly randomly at times.




You're not the only one. Sometimes, I review books over a year after finishing them. Sometimes, I read as many as 5-6 at same time. Every now and then, I get a book that is a good 200-250 pages, and just knock-it-out in a day.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 24, 2006)

Burroughs, Jeremiah

_Gospel Worship_


----------



## caddy (Jul 24, 2006)

American Gospel: God, the Founding Fathers, and the Making of a Nation (Hardcover) 
by Jon Meacham 

The Victory of Reason: How Christianity Led to Freedom, Capitalism, and Western Success (Hardcover) 
by Rodney Stark 

For the Glory of God: How Monotheism Led to Reformations, Science, Witch-Hunts, and the End of Slavery (Paperback) 
by Rodney Stark "


1776 by David McCullough


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Jul 24, 2006)

Charismatics and the Word of God: A Biblical and Historical Perspective on the Charismatic Movement 

Faith and Reason 

The New Testament Documents: Are They Reliable?


----------



## Don Kistler (Jul 24, 2006)

Read? Who's got time to read? Where do you guys find all this time???


----------



## Puritanhead (Jul 24, 2006)

My dad loans me his books too. He takes interest in sports and current affairs. He has an interesting book called _Sacred Rage_ about radical Islam.

My brother used to get mad when he bought a book and then he realized that I already had it at the time, such as _More Guns, Less Crime_ by John Lott.


----------



## New wine skin (Jul 24, 2006)

I just read Vos Biblical Theology. About 70% of what he said makes sense. Was English a second langauge for him? I found this somewhat difficult reading. Reminds me of VanTil or Berkouwer.


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Jul 24, 2006)

Just finished: _Dance with Deception_ by Chuck Colson
_The Enemy Within_ by Kris Lundgaard 

both were good.

Next up either _The Work of Christ_ by Robert Letham
or _Desiriing God_ by John Piper

[Edited on 7-24-2006 by LadyCalvinist]


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New wine skin_
> I just read Vos Biblical Theology. About 70% of what he said makes sense. Was English a second langauge for him? I found this somewhat difficult reading. Reminds me of VanTil or Berkouwer.



Yes it was indeed a second language for him. He was born in the Netherlands. Maybe even third since his parents were born in Germany and he was fluent in that language as well. 

See Geerhardus Vos: Life Between Two Worlds for an interesting article on Vos.


----------



## SRoper (Jul 24, 2006)

Just finished _God of Promise_ by Horton.

Still working on _City of God_. 

Also reading _The World is Flat_ by Thomas Friedman.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 24, 2006)

Finished recently: Peter Jones _The Gnostic Empire Strikes Back_

Currently reading: 
James Chaney _William the Baptist_
Gordon H. Clark _What Do Presbyterians Believe?_
J. Gresham Machen _Christianity and Liberalism_

On deck are Machen _What Is Faith_ and Hart and Muether _With Reverence and Awe_, among others but this could change at any time. I will also soon start doing massive reading for a couple of professional exams that, d.v., I will be taking soon.


----------



## Ranger (Jul 24, 2006)

*Currently Reading*
_Jonathan Edwards_ by Murray
_Confessions_ by Augustine

And for good measure
_Obsessed_ by Ted Dekker


----------



## pickwick (Jul 25, 2006)

Carnage and Culture by Victor Davis Hanson
Classical Apologetics by Sproul, Gerstner, & Lindsley
The Discipline of Grace by Jerry Bridges


----------



## beej6 (Jul 25, 2006)

Oh! I forgot I'm almost through with Sean Lucas' _On Being Presbyterian_. If I were to teach a new church members' class, this is the book I would use.

We're going out of town for a few days, so of course one ritual is to pick those books to read. Machen and _CPJ2_ are definitely coming with me... actually, between those two, that's probably enough  I also have Paul Jones' _ Singing and Making Music_ on deck.

[Edited on 7-25-2006 by beej6]


----------

